# meat lovers fattie



## dforbes (Nov 8, 2009)

had a couple of pieces of pizza hut meat lovers pizza left over, so I stole the toppings added extra cheese and rolled a fattie. very good decision. it made an excellant fattie and was enjoyed by all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

I know the fattie is just the method in which to create goodness but this is the first time I have ever heard of taking the toppings off a pizza and used them to stuff a fattie. While it sounds differant I have to give you kodos on the fact that you thought of it and then relly pulled it off. Man it looks yummy and delish.


----------



## slareau (Nov 8, 2009)

This just gave me the idea of taking pieces of a left over fattie, chopping it up and then using it as a pizza topping.  This could go both ways.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------

